# Are these the last of the Ariens 921036?



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

So I came across the Ariens 921036, which is the Deluxe 28" with the Made in USA, 342cc Briggs "Pro" engine. I watched this on ebay... and on Friday there were 5 left... today there are 4 left.

Is this the last of these to be found? Or are people seeing these locally in dealers on occasion.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

McHenry seems to have the last of them. I think only 800 or so were produced. I was told there will be no more. Most dealers in my area told me such a machine didn't exist...

I ordered mine from Speedway, but I think they're long gone.

Welcome aboard, Cabin!!


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Thanks! Do you have any issues with yours after adding the armor skids? Did that effectively "smooth out" the auto turn? I typically shy away from "automatic" anything as I tend to prefer manual controls. I guess I don't trust it.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, a lot of people fuss about the auto-turn feature. I understand why...it does make the machine jump around a bit.

To be honest, the ArmorSkids have yet to be fitted. I wanted to try the machine without them to see how much of an improvement there is. I can tell ya the ArmorSkid is quite a bit longer and I have to believe they will give the machine superior directionality. That's basically what I've heard others say.

The only time I find the auto-turn to be obnoxious is when a car has driven over the snow before the driveway could be cleared. The auto-turn reacts oddly to that hard packed snow from the tires. Could I live without the auto-turn feature? Sure. However, I don't think it's enough of a turn off, at least in my setting, to stop me from purchasing the machine. Remember, this feature is "trickle down" from their premium line and we're supposed to be grateful it's finding its way onto the lesser machines


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

uberT said:


> Remember, this feature is "trickle down" from their premium line and we're supposed to be grateful it's finding its way onto the lesser machines


It seems like a great feature in ideal conditions. The problem is, I'll have tire tracks frequently. Maybe beefy skid shoes would fix it... I don't know.

I also have along stretch of sidewalk to clear. If this hangs up on sidewalk cracks... I guess I don't wanna find out the hard way.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Well the "4 left" went down to 1 , and I decided to bite the bullet and order this unit. Once I get it, I'll try it over the sidewalk dry and see if it hangs up. Might go armor skids just to be safe anyway, do you remember what size you bought? I can measure when I get it too, just curious if it was a known size. Thanks.


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like McHenry upped the price even more now (after my order). The ebay listing is now $1350 (+50) and their website lists $1479 (+100). And if there was only "1 left", then the ebay auction would get cancelled, so it seems its more a sales tactic at this point. Who knows how many they have.

That's getting a bit ridiculous, for $1800 (currently 10% off) you can get a Toro Power Max 1128 OXE that has the 342cc Briggs on it... only when you resell it, you can say it was originally $2000, not originally $1200 but I paid $1500. And for $2000, you can get the Pro 28.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

cabinfever said:


> Well the "4 left" went down to 1 , and I decided to bite the bullet and order this unit. Once I get it, I'll try it over the sidewalk dry and see if it hangs up. Might go armor skids just to be safe anyway, do you remember what size you bought? I can measure when I get it too, just curious if it was a known size. Thanks.


Very nice. Congratulations on it!

I can check tonight, but the info on their website was fairly clear when selecting which part number.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

cabinfever said:


> Well the "4 left" went down to 1 , and I decided to bite the bullet and order this unit. Once I get it, I'll try it over the sidewalk dry and see if it hangs up. Might go armor skids just to be safe anyway, do you remember what size you bought? I can measure when I get it too, just curious if it was a known size. Thanks.


 Congratulations on the 921036 Deluxe 28 

I have one for sale for some one that can come and get it


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> I have one for sale for some one that can come and get it


This winter take a video of you're blower handling the first storm... then post your other unit to Craigslist showing how capable the machine is... it'll be gone quick


----------



## geneseewarrior (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks to this forum - I just bought a 921036 (an upgrade from a ST824 that must be 30 years old).

Bill's Power Center - said they have 4 left after I bought mine...


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Congratulations


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

vmaxed said:


> Congratulations on the 921036 Deluxe 28
> 
> I have one for sale for some one that can come and get it


 WHAT Is the difference between those 2 anyway. they look the same??? which 1 is 4 sale????


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

geneseewarrior said:


> Thanks to this forum - I just bought a 921036 (an upgrade from a ST824 that must be 30 years old).
> 
> Bill's Power Center - said they have 4 left after I bought mine...


 ALOHA to the forms..


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

POWERSHIFT93 said:


> WHAT Is the difference between those 2 anyway. they look the same??? which 1 is 4 sale????


They are both the same 921036  the one on the left is new(no gas added yet)
The one on the right I fired up the end off last year


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Looks like there are still some in NH:
Turf Depot Inventory


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Finally saw some action. Auto turn was a little interesting... I knew it'd kick in for packed down tire tracks etc... but it also kicked in if you caught the edge of the lawn on sidewalks, and transitioning from the road to the driveway at odd angles.

I don't think it's a deal breaker, when it works it makes the machine maneuver wonderfully. I really liked how quickly I could turn to go around a corner. And turning around on a sidewalk is awesome, my old 24" craftsman was a chore to try and one hand on throttle and try to turn it while scooting by it. This one makes it way easier.

Oh and the obvious... this machine is a beast! I cleaned up the morning snow this morning (3 inches) on full speed with no issues... and full speed is fast!


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Cabin, thanks for the 1st hand report. Are you going to do the Armor Skids?


----------



## cabinfever (Sep 2, 2014)

Not yet, I'll probably give it a season. I haven't even done the Ariens recommend adjustments yet.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

You can keep the snow in Minne-snow-ta,I am still riding my motorcycle 

Glad it is working good for you


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

vmaxed said:


> You can keep the snow in Minne-snow-ta,I am still riding my motorcycle
> 
> Glad it is working good for you


 I rode my GW on Sat and pulled out the Ariens on Monday


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I was riding my Goldwing Valkyrie yesterday 
No snow here yet


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Nice shot of Barkhamsted! I used to live just around the corner.


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

I ride there allot


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

LOL!

Is the little ski place still in biz??


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Yes...Ski Sundown, New Hartford, Connecticut.


----------



## gsxr1300 (Aug 31, 2014)

My 921036 isnt running smooth probably bad gas, should i take it in for service or just replace the carb? probably costs the same to do either option.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Your posting in a thread that has not been written in for 5 years ….. 

If it is bad gas, just drain the tank and carb.

Replacing a carb yourself is 12-15.00.

Bring it to a shop, they will get probably 80 to 90.00 hr. charge as well as 65 - 80.00 for carb. Your call …..


----------

